# Report: Remington Preparing To File for Bankruptcy, Could End Up in Hands of New Group



## MrJokerRager (Jun 30, 2020)

https://www.westernjournal.com/report-remington-preparing-file-bankruptcy-end-hands-new-group/
		


http://archive.md/vYpNN


> In what could be a major change of direction for America’s oldest maker of firearms, Remington Arms Co. is planning to file for bankruptcy and is in what are described as “advanced talks” to sell the company to Navajo Nation, according to a new report.
> 
> Remington filed bankruptcy in 2018, the same year that the Navajo Nation made its previous attempt to buy the company. At the time, the deal was controversial because the Navajo would have dropped Remington’s AR-15 line of semi-automatic rifles, according to The New York Times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 30, 2020)

>Apparently Remington doesn't make AR-15s anymore

That's why a year or two ago, Colt also withdrew from the commercial long gun market in favor of gubbmint contracts. Every gun manufacturer and his brother make ARs for a fraction of the cost, it's no longer profitable.

They're not going anywhere, though. Gun sales are through the roof.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 30, 2020)

> Remington has not only battled the headwinds that have stalked the firearms sector, it has faced a major lawsuit in connection with the 2012 shooting at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut.
> 
> Despite spending millions to ward off the suit, Remington suffered a setback when the Connecticut Supreme Court last year said families can sue Remington for the way in which it marketed the Bushmaster XM15-E2S rifle used in the shooting.


suing the gun maker because someone got shot with their guns is such absurd nonsense, it's like suing boeing because their planes were used in the 9/11 attacks
clown shit like this is what kills peoples respect for the justice system


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 30, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> suing the gun maker because someone got shot with their guns is such absurd nonsense, it's like suing boeing because their planes were used in the 9/11 attacks
> clown shit like this is what kills peoples respect for the justice system


Biden has plans to repeal the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act.


----------



## Still Anonymous For This (Jun 30, 2020)

Having lived near the Navajo Nation, and seen how trashy it is, Remington absolutely deserves this outcome. 

Should go ahead and change their emblem to a 300lb Navajo woman eating frybread and surrounded by empty cartons of cigarettes.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jun 30, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> Biden has plans to repeal the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act.


Its all so tiresome. The democrats have really raised the stakes on issues that galvanize republican voters over trying to help the common working man. Also hearing news reports that they want to get rid of the filibuster as well in the senate if they take back the house and senate.


----------



## Imperial Citizen (Jun 30, 2020)

Now the Indian is selling guns to the white man!


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 30, 2020)

Imperial Citizen said:


> Now the Indian is selling guns to the white man!


Anyone dumb enough to buy new Remshit deserves what they get.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jun 30, 2020)

Still Anonymous For This said:


> Having lived near the Navajo Nation, and seen how trashy it is, then Remington absolutely deserves this outcome.
> 
> Should go ahead and change their emblem to a 300lb Navajo woman eating frybread and surrounded by empty cartons of cigarettes.


The biggest mistake we ever made was when we stopped killing them.


----------



## crocodilian (Jun 30, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> Biden has plans to repeal the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act.



Biden has a lot of plans that won't come to fruition. Like being the president.


----------



## HeyYou (Jun 30, 2020)

Maybe they shouldn't make shitty fucking guns. I love my 870, but they deserve bankruptcy for the corners they cut. Despite my beef with them, though, they don't deserve to go bankrupt because of a shitty lawsuit.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jun 30, 2020)

HeyYou said:


> Maybe they shouldn't make shitty fucking guns. I love my 870, but they deserve bankruptcy for the corners they cut. Despite my beef with them, though, they don't deserve to go bankrupt because of a shitty lawsuit.


There was another lawsuit that they lost over their triggers causing the guns to possibly accidentally fire without pulling them, and a recall on them. That's how you go broke when everyone is buying guns. That case has fucked them more than any Sandy Hook mom style lawsuit.


----------



## oldTireWater (Jun 30, 2020)

Not a huge fan of Remington guns, and their shady safety behavior. But, I'm genuinely curious to see if the Indin's can pull this off and turn it into a rez industry.

The real question is: can they refrain from hammering brass tacks into all the wood furniture.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jun 30, 2020)

Now here's the problem - Remington was bought by Cerberus to form Freedom Group, who then changed their name to "Remington Outdoors Company"
Is it Remington Outdoors Company that's filing for bankruptcy again, or is it specifically Remington *Arms* Company? Even shitty gun blogs get them mixed up all the time.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jun 30, 2020)

It's payback for all the Remington guns used to put the Navajo on the rez.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jun 30, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> >Apparently Remington doesn't make AR-15s anymore
> 
> That's why a year or two ago, Colt also withdrew from the commercial long gun market in favor of gubbmint contracts. Every gun manufacturer and his brother make ARs for a fraction of the cost, it's no longer profitable.
> 
> They're not going anywhere, though. Gun sales are through the roof.


Colt came back to the market last week though.

Remington did sell an assortment of AR15s under their own brand, usually in weird calibers that your average AR15 owner doesn't want.

They sold other guns under their law enforcement and military brand as well.

The reset of the Freedom Group sold AR15s under the DPMS brand.

Though I agree the market is over saturated.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm excited to see heads explode trying to decide between supporting BIPOC business and hating evil gunz


----------



## Niggernerd (Jun 30, 2020)

Navajos will finally be able to fight back against the skinwalkers!


----------



## pwnest injun (Jun 30, 2020)

Small arms manufacturing is one of the few things that make sense to do on tribal land, since there's not a lot of waste to worry about and they don't have to deal with state governments fucking with them.


----------



## корона-тян (Jun 30, 2020)

Remington has been a dumpster fire of a company for many many years and have gone through a few bankruptcies recently. So, unsurprising.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jun 30, 2020)

The problem is that Remington doesn't make anything anyone wants. Anything you can get from them you can get from somewhere else cheaper and better.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jun 30, 2020)

корона-тян said:


> Remington has been a dumpster fire of a company for many many years and have gone through a few bankruptcies recently. So, unsurprising.


The investment company that owns them had filed for bankruptcy multiple times, which is why I don't think actual Remington is the one doing it.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm surprised they didn't go completely bankrupt years ago after the massive blunder that was the R51


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jun 30, 2020)

So is the top normie off the shelf brand Ruger still? Since I see their products everywhere in California.


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 30, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> So is the top normie off the shelf brand Ruger still? Since I see their products everywhere in California.


Nah, that's Smith and Wesson or Glock.


----------



## TerminalTryHard (Jul 1, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> So is the top normie off the shelf brand Ruger still? Since I see their products everywhere in California.


Depends what kind of gun you're talking about. Outside of handguns I never really see anything from Ruger. Most of the large legacy companies are being drown out by smaller more innovative companies especially in the AR market which is crazy over saturated.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jul 1, 2020)

TerminalTryHard said:


> Depends what kind of gun you're talking about. Outside of handguns I never really see anything from Ruger. Most of the large legacy companies are being drown out by smaller more innovative companies especially in the AR market which is crazy over saturated.


I live in a boring suburb. The big 5 nearby sells Ruger rifles and the only ar 15 for the gun store nearby is both versions of the cucked AR 556, fixed magazine and featureless.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Jul 2, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> suing the gun maker because someone got shot with their guns is such absurd nonsense, it's like suing boeing because their planes were used in the 9/11 attacks
> clown shit like this is what kills peoples respect for the justice system


IIRC, Boeing was actually sued for 9/11 together with the airlines who owned the airplanes.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jul 2, 2020)

Going bankrupt as a firearm company in America is like being unable to sell crack in the ghetto.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jul 2, 2020)

Duke Nukem said:


> Going bankrupt as a firearm company in America is like being unable to sell crack in the ghetto.


Right? We just had 8.3 million guns sold in this year alone. 

Maybe they need to make better guns? I've been modernizing my arsenal as of recent, when the right deal comes up I'm looking for Sig Sauer, Beretta, Glock, Mossberg, and Smith & Wesson. I'm not a gun expert by any means, but the fact that no Remingtons pop up on my radar suggests their marketing sucks or their guns just aren't the best either in performance or value.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jul 2, 2020)

Remington has suffered from a bad reputation for quality control issues for a while now. Not being able to sell guns in America of all places is laughable but when Palmetto State Armoury is offering cheap reliable ARs there's no reason to buy something worse just because it's a historic brand.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Jul 14, 2020)

MrJokerRager said:


> I live in a boring suburb. The big 5 nearby sells Ruger rifles and the only ar 15 for the gun store nearby is both versions of the cucked AR 556, fixed magazine and featureless.


What the fuck are you still doing in CA? I'm sure it's work-related and not woke-related, but damn. Ruger sells the LCP II which is the most popular boomer gun since the 1911. Smith has the shield which is also really popular. Those two brands account for a large number of handgun sales with those two models alone. Taurus has the millennium which is also a high seller. I don't think any of them are roster guns either, so you wouldn't have ran into them unless you read gun blogs


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 14, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> >Apparently Remington doesn't make AR-15s anymore
> 
> That's why a year or two ago, Colt also withdrew from the commercial long gun market in favor of gubbmint contracts. Every gun manufacturer and his brother make ARs for a fraction of the cost, it's no longer profitable.
> 
> They're not going anywhere, though. Gun sales are through the roof.


Historically, Colt's big money has almost always been in government contracts, dating back to their earliest revolvers.

Remington (and sister company Marlin) have suffered from poor reputations due to reliability issues in recent years. Remington's shoddy attempts at producing a modern compact pistol didn't help- who's gonna buy an uncomfortable single stack 9mm for the same price as a Glock, Walther, or Springfield? For decades Remington and Marlin were stalwarts of the hunting market. 870 shotguns were ubiquitous during bird hunts. But they started producing lower quality products to save a buck, and in the internet age word gets around. Not as if there aren't plenty of their old, good guns out there and plenty of competitors ready to take their place.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jul 14, 2020)

Remington going bankrupt again? It is a Tuesday, I guess.

They suck, really wish Marlin didn't belong to them cause I wanted a 1895 GBL.


----------



## Dont Mind Me (Jul 14, 2020)

It's not hard to make what you're good at. 870s and 700s. Maybe a lever gun. But Remington cant make a good gun that isnt a shotgun or bolt action


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 14, 2020)

TerminalTryHard said:


> Depends what kind of gun you're talking about. Outside of handguns I never really see anything from Ruger. Most of the large legacy companies are being drown out by smaller more innovative companies especially in the AR market which is crazy over saturated.



They have plenty, actually. Most all their bolt guns are well respected, the AR-556 is actually a solid mid-range choice in off the shelf ARs (mostly distinguished by a nice trigger out of the box) and the 10/22 defines modern day market segment hegemony to the point where some other companies have just given up and make clones of it. (Or in the case of the Winchester Wildcat, clones that have some dubious improvements, lose a lot of aftermarket compatibility and are made in low-quality countries/factories) Ruger isn't exciting, but their stuff is solid - and if the iffy QA bites you the service is excellent.

As for Remington's ARs, it's true that most of them weren't under the Remington label, but to be clear - they ditched the entire segment. DPMS, Tapco, all that, shut down in one swoop. It remains to be seen if they go 'lol jk we're back' like Colt did as prices go through the roof - though Colt at least hinted they would come back if they felt like it, and they've always been able to charge a premium for their rollmark.

And @Dont Mind Me, the current controversy is that 700s really like going off when they shouldn't, so I dunno if they're good at that anymore either.


----------



## nekrataal (Jul 14, 2020)

If the Navajos are aiming to buy Remington they should also buy taurus while they’re at it. Remington’s ammunition is some of the worst stuff I’ve ever used and I’d rather use crappy monarch than anything they offer.


----------



## northstar747 (Jul 24, 2020)

Dont Mind Me said:


> It's not hard to make what you're good at. 870s and 700s. Maybe a lever gun. But Remington cant make a good gun that isnt a shotgun or bolt action



so is the 700 still good i ve been thinking i d like one in 06 or 308


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 24, 2020)

northstar747 said:


> so is the 700 still good i ve been thinking i d like one in 06 or 308



It's been killing people, so...

Current feeling is that the brand new ones are still a little dangerous, but YMMV. Also you have modern Rem's iffy quality to deal with. It would probably not be my first choice right now.


----------



## Titos (Jul 24, 2020)

Please John Moses Browning rise from your mormon grave and save us.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Jul 24, 2020)

Cardenio said:


> Right? We just had 8.3 million guns sold in this year alone.
> 
> Maybe they need to make better guns? I've been modernizing my arsenal as of recent, when the right deal comes up I'm looking for Sig Sauer, Beretta, Glock, Mossberg, and Smith & Wesson. I'm not a gun expert by any means, but the fact that no Remingtons pop up on my radar suggests their marketing sucks or their guns just aren't the best either in performance or value.



remington used to make quality goods but at some point their  bread butter 700 rifles developed the unfortunate issue of shooting on its own.

glock for handguns
sigs for fancy stuff
ar-15s can be tuned by a proper gunsmith.


----------



## ClipBitch (Jul 24, 2020)

Is this why Remington's are so hard to find? There's a remi I want but none of the stores in my town and outwards are carrying anything from them.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 24, 2020)

ClipBitch said:


> Is this why Remington's are so hard to find? There's a remi I want but none of the stores in my town and outwards are carrying anything from them.



Fuckin' everything's hard to find right now. What is it?


----------



## ClipBitch (Jul 24, 2020)

I wanted a 1911. I had several shop owners tell me they haven't seen one of those for a long time, so I'm guessing people just aren't stocking remis anymore.


----------



## Kiwifarmsname (Jul 24, 2020)

once again Winchester and Mossberg blow Remingmen out of the water


----------



## Twinkletard (Jul 24, 2020)

still trying to find a reasonably priced 700


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 24, 2020)

ClipBitch said:


> I wanted a 1911. I had several shop owners tell me they haven't seen one of those for a long time, so I'm guessing people just aren't stocking remis anymore.



There is a 1911 out there for you in a number of options at every price point, I'm not sure why you were into a Remington for that.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 24, 2020)

Twinkletard said:


> still trying to find a reasonably priced 700


There are decent affordable alternatives. Ruger's Hawkeye/Model 77 is nice for what it costs. I haven't tried their newer "American" bolt action series but it's very reasonably priced.



Broadwing said:


> There is a 1911 out there for you in a number of options at every price point, I'm not sure why you were into a Remington for that.


And Remington's 1911's are nothing special considering the platform.  Smith and Wesson, I think, are close to the same price point. A standard Colt runs around $1k. Rock Islands are cheap as hell and after a nice going over and some better grips I like them better than Kimbers.

But the thing about 1911s is you can easily fall deep down a rabbit hole trying to get your perfect gun. I realized I had to stop after dropping $$$ on a Les Baer. Which I ended up trading in on a more practical P226 Legion.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Jul 24, 2020)

How am I gonna get a close shave now?


----------



## DavieJones714 (Jul 25, 2020)

Who wants a gun company? Got some glass beads and tobacco? Remington can be yours!


----------



## TerminalTryHard (Jul 28, 2020)

https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/remington-arms-bankruptcy-surging-gun-demand
		

It appears the deal with the Navajos has fallen through and Remington is looking for buyers again.

MAC did a quick run down of the recent history of Remington.



Spoiler


----------



## TerminalTryHard (Sep 27, 2020)

Double post I know, but Remington has sold off most of its assets so it looks like the bankruptcy saga is over. 




			https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/remington-asset-bids-revealed-ruger-gets-marlin-vista-gets-remington-ammo-franklin-armory-gets-bushmaster/
		



The bidding process for the sale of most of the assets of Remington Outdoor, Inc. is now complete. The debtors — Remington — have selected the successful bidders for each asset or asset bundle, along with backup bidders, and you can read the complete court filing here which details all of the assets purchased.

The bankruptcy court still needs to approve the successful bids, but they are as follows:

• *Vista Outdoor, Inc.* as the Successful Bidder pursuant to the terms of the Asset Purchase Agreement attached hereto as Exhibit A with respect to the *Lonoke Ammunitions Business* and certain IP assets; and SIG Sauer, Inc. as the Backup Bidder thereto pursuant to the terms of the Asset Purchase Agreement attached hereto as Exhibit B with respect to the Lonoke Ammunitions Business;

• *Roundhill Group, LLC* as the Successful Bidder pursuant to the terms of the Asset Purchase Agreement attached hereto as Exhibit C with respect to the *non-Marlin Firearms Business*; and Huntsman Holdings, LLC and Century Arms, Inc. as the Backup Bidders thereto pursuant to the terms of the Asset Purchase Agreement attached hereto as Exhibit D with respect to certain Firearms Business IP assets and Exhibit E with respect to certain non-Marlin Firearms Business inventory, respectively;

• *Sierra Bullets, L.L.C.* as the Successful Bidder pursuant to the terms of the Asset Purchase Agreement attached hereto as Exhibit F with respect to the *Barnes Ammunitions Business*; and Barnes Acquisition LLC as the Backup Bidder thereto pursuant to the terms of the Asset Purchase Agreement attached hereto as Exhibit G with respect to the Barnes Ammunitions Business;

• *Sturm, Ruger & Company, Inc.* as the Successful Bidder pursuant to the terms of the Asset Purchase Agreement attached hereto as Exhibit H with respect to the *Marlin Firearms Business*; and Long Range Acquisition LLC as the Backup Bidder thereto pursuant to the terms of the Asset Purchase Agreement attached hereto as Exhibit I with respect to the Marlin Firearms Business;

• *JJE Capital Holdings, LLC* as the Successful Bidder with respect to the *DPMS, H&R, Stormlake, AAC, and Parker* brands;

• *Franklin Armory Holdings, Inc.*, or its designated assignee, as the Successful Bidder with respect to the *Bushmaster* brand and certain related assets; and

• *Sportsman’s Warehouse, Inc.* as the Successful Bidder with respect to the *Tapco* brand.

The hearing to approve the winning bids will take place on Tuesday, September 29. Watch this space


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 28, 2020)

TerminalTryHard said:


> Double post I know, but Remington has sold off most of its assets so it looks like the bankruptcy saga is over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, this is mostly good news, actually. Ruger is a good place for Marlin to end up - more lever guns from Ruger again might be nice. Sierra will take care of Barnes. The AR brands are just brands, so I dunno. Sportsman's Warehouse has been making what *seem* like shrewd moves , so them with Tapco might be good.

The iffy: Vista is a good place for the Remington ammunition assets to end up. If anything I'd be a little concerned about consolidation - but I doubt they'll shut plants down in this environment., it's all hands on deck.  I also want to know what CAI got away with, that'll be something weird. (looking at it they might've just bought some guns and domain names)


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Sep 28, 2020)

northstar747 said:


> so is the 700 still good i ve been thinking i d like one in 06 or 308


Isn't the 700 the one that has a reputation for going off on its own?


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Sep 28, 2020)

Dont Mind Me said:


> But Remington cant make a good gun that isnt a shotgun or bolt action


You couldn't give me a brand new 700 or 870. Ignoring the literal safety issues, shit like rounds flying out of the action instead of chambering and shot shells getting stuck in brand new guns is way too common.

Mossberg 500 and Savage whatever are higher quality firearms than anything Remington can currently make.


----------



## break these cuffs (Sep 29, 2020)

TwinkLover6969 said:


> Isn't the 700 the one that has a reputation for going off on its own?


Other companies have been making reasonably priced alternatives for a long time now and Remington has been having quality control issues and safety issues for as long as their competitors have been making reasonable alternatives.


Broadwing said:


> Wow, this is mostly good news, actually. Ruger is a good place for Marlin to end up - more lever guns from Ruger again might be nice. Sierra will take care of Barnes. The AR brands are just brands, so I dunno. Sportsman's Warehouse has been making what *seem* like shrewd moves , so them with Tapco might be good.
> 
> The iffy: Vista is a good place for the Remington ammunition assets to end up. If anything I'd be a little concerned about consolidation - but I doubt they'll shut plants down in this environment., it's all hands on deck.  I also want to know what CAI got away with, that'll be something weird. (looking at it they might've just bought some guns and domain names)


I'd be excited for Barnes to go back to loading to spec so I didn't have to buy Black Hills or go with some weird small time brand for my TSX needs.


----------

